# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Αναδιοργάνωση link - Προτάσεις - Σχεδιασμός

## Acinonyx

Επειδή τελευταία έχει έρθει αρκετός κόσμος στην περιοχή και για να μην κάνουμε λάθη που αργότερα μπορεί να μη διορθώνονται ανοίγω αυτό το thread για να συζητήσουμε τι link πρέπει να κάνουμε ή να αλλάξουμε ή ό,τι άλλο έχει σχέση με τα bb link.

Κατα τη γνώμη μου καλό θα ήταν να συμμετέχουν τουλάχιστον οι παρακάτω κομβούχοι:

acinonyx
badge
dimitris
manoskol
messinianet
onikoseimai
pikos
sotirisk
spooky
stafan
tholos (tireas)
vaggos13
warhawk

----------


## ONikosEimai

Δηλώνω το παρών  ::  

Αυτές τις μέρες (αφού γυρήσει ο pikos από το εξωτερικό το Σάββατο) θ*α* γίνουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές μεταξύ μας.

Περιμένω από τα Χριστούγεννα στο link onikoseimai #737 - tse0123 #3166 ν*α* μπει ενδιάμεσ*α* ο #66 αλλά ουδέν νεώτερον.

Το link onikoseimai #737 - stafan #4218 κάποια στιγμή θα *α*λλάξει, είναι στα σχέδια του άμεσου μέλλοντως.

Το άλλο μου link sotirisk που ήταν dead-end εδώ και πολύ καιρό, τώρα έχει ξυπνήσει με άγριες διαθέσεις και έχει κάνει με maxfuels #4002 και ίσως ετοιμάζει και άλλο ένα με Badge #6754 (κάπου εκεί, δεν θυμάμαι επ'ακριβώς)

Να ενημερώσω πως δεν έχω σκοπό να βάλω περισσότερες από 4 κεραίες (είναι υπεραρκετές πιστεύω)  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχάριστα νέα όλα!  :: 

Ο badge από ότι είδα στο wind βρισκεται μέσα στο τρίγωνο vaggos, onikoseimai, stafan.

Σκεφτόμουν μήπως έμπαινε ενδιάμεσος μεταξύ Pikos και vaggos μιας και δυσκολευονται λίγο με την οπτικη επαφή τους.

Ο Badge από ότι λεει έχει καλή οπτική. Μένει να δούμε αν έχει διάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο και αν έχει την δυνατότητα για 4links (vaggos, pikos, sotirsk και αυτό που έχει τώρα) και βέβαια τον βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι.

Μόνο πιθανό μειονέκτημα από ότι είδα είναι ότι εχει κάνει ήδη Link με Αιγάλεω το οποιο τρυπάει κανονικά τον stafan.  ::

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει και ο κόμβος ttel με δύο 802.11a. Το ένα άκρο προς στιγμή πέφτει στον dti.

----------


## badge

Παιδιά καλησπέρα

Γράφω μια βιαστική απάντηση γιατί έχω να πάω κάπου. Την κατάστασή μου τη γνωρίζει άριστα ο Sotirisk. Δυστυχώς έχω δύο βασικά προβλήματα :

1. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω ταρατσο-PC. Είμαι μεν μόνιμος κάτοικος, ωστόσο τα πράγματα είναι σφιχτά με τη διαχείριση. Δεν μπορώ να έχω 220V, και το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ένα Routerboard RB-532 με μια κάρτα-κορούλα. Δηλαδή συνολικά 4 mini PCI διαθέσιμες.

2. Δε μπορώ να έχω ιστό δικό μου, βλ. ανωτέρω (σφιχτή διαχείριση). Υπάρχει ένα κάγκελο όπου μπορώ να βάλω δορυφορικά πιάτα. Η οπτική είναι πάρα πολύ καλή, και η πολυκατοικία 9 ορόφων. Έχω τέλειο σήμα με vaggos13 και sotirisk (κατόπιν δοκιμών, θα τις δημοσιεύσω εδώ σύντομα). Υπάρχουν κάποια εμπόδια που μου κόβουν την οπτική επαφή με τον stafan, εκεί που έχω το routerboard.

Επομένως, μπορώ να φτιάξω μέχρι 3 bb links, άντε 4, αρκεί κάποιος να δεχτεί ως πελάτη τον αδελφό μου που είναι 3 ταράτσες δίπλα από εμένα, οπότε να βάλω 4 πιάτα. Έχω καταφέρει τους σύνοικους για 2 πιάτα, με 3 θα με ζορίσουνε, στα 4 ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα ουρλιάξουν.

(Note to self : Consider the possibility of adding Prozac or alternative medicine to the building's main water supply)  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

::  Κρίμα,

Αν δεν είχες αυτά τα προβλήματα θα μπορούσαμε να βελτιώσουμε κάποια πραγματα.

Τώρα με την παρούσα κατάσταση τι link βλέπεις να βγάζεις βλέποντας τον χάρτη του wind;

----------


## Acinonyx

Μελετώντας προσεκτικά τα link στο wind έβγαλα μία λίστα με links που μπορεί να επηρρεάζουν αρνητικά την περιοχή από πλευράς θορύβου και όχι μόνο.

alexandros-antoniosk: Περναέι πολύ κοντά από τον warhawk και τον spooky.
warhawk-ririco: Περνάει σχεδόν πάνω από μένα και τον spooky
vaggos13-smarag: Είναι πάρα πολύ μακρυνό
vaggos13-groov: Περνάει πάνω από τον stafan
badge-annman: Περνάει πάνω από τον stafan
dimitris-philip: Περνάει μέσα από την περιοχή μας και σχετικά κοντά από αρκετούς κόμβους στα Πατήσια
pyros-skra: Περνάει πάνω απο τον onikoseimai και τον awpnet
billgout-akis-man: Περνάει πάνω από μένα
spirosco-panoz: Περνάει πάνω από μένα
digi-xrysoula: Περνάει πάνω από μένα
skra-estia: Περνάει πάνω από μενα και το spooky

----------


## nikpet

> Μελετώντας προσεκτικά τα link στο wind έβγαλα μία λίστα με links που μπορεί να επηρρεάζουν αρνητικά την περιοχή από πλευράς θορύβου και όχι μόνο.
> 
> alexandros-antoniosk: Περναέι πολύ κοντά από τον warhawk και τον spooky.
> warhawk-ririco: Περνάει σχεδόν πάνω από μένα και τον spooky
> vaggos13-smarag: Είναι πάρα πολύ μακρυνό
> vaggos13-groov: Περνάει πάνω από τον stafan
> badge-annman: Περνάει πάνω από τον stafan
> dimitris-philip: Περνάει μέσα από την περιοχή μας και σχετικά κοντά από αρκετούς κόμβους στα Πατήσια
> pyros-skra: Περνάει πάνω απο τον onikoseimai και τον awpnet
> ...



Όλα τα παραπάνω παίζουν σε a;

----------


## WaRhAwK

δηλώνω και γώ το παρών... ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε ας το κάνουμε...

ΥΓ. έχω άλλο ένα if ελεύθερο...

----------


## messinianet

Παρών!

Ελπίζω να έρθει και ο spyros-downtown (#7804).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Μελετώντας προσεκτικά τα link στο wind έβγαλα μία λίστα με links που μπορεί να επηρρεάζουν αρνητικά την περιοχή από πλευράς θορύβου και όχι μόνο.
> 
> alexandros-antoniosk: Περναέι πολύ κοντά από τον warhawk και τον spooky.
> warhawk-ririco: Περνάει σχεδόν πάνω από μένα και τον spooky
> vaggos13-smarag: Είναι πάρα πολύ μακρυνό
> vaggos13-groov: Περνάει πάνω από τον stafan
> badge-annman: Περνάει πάνω από τον stafan
> ...


Άλλα είναι σε 802.11b, άλλα σε 802.11g και άλλα σε 802.11a.

Δεν έχει όμως και ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί όλα είναι εν δυνάμει 802.11a.

----------


## badge

Τον Sotirisk τον βλέπω σίγουρα, μάλιστα μου έχει γυρίσει και if, και μέχρι τέλος εβδομάδας θα έχει επέλθει σύζευξις. Επίσης βλέπω ανετότατα και τον vaggos13, αν και δε ξέρω αν έχει ελεύθερα if, ή τι θα του προκύψει από ανακατανομές. Με λίγη καλή τύχη μπορεί να καταφέρω να δω τον piko, οπότε αυτό που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω (ότι δηλαδή είμαι ανάμεσα σε piko και vaggo13 και να τους συνδέσω) πιθανόν και να γίνεται.

Λάβετε υπόψιν σας επίσης ότι σχετικά κοντά σε μένα παίζουν δύο τεράστιοι κλωβοί κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γράφουν πάνω ΑΦΟΙ ΔΡΟΛΙΑ) όπως επίσης και τα links των εφημερίδων ΧΩΡΑ και DERBY. Το αναφέρω απλώς επειδή λέμε για θόρυβο στο φάσμα και τα σχετικά.

----------


## stafan

Βασίλη, μπράβο για την κίνησή σου, όπως πάντα οργανωτικός και περιεκτικός. Παρών κι εγώ για ότι καλύτερο στην περιοχή!

Νομίζω ότι η είσοδος του badge στην περιοχή μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο εφόσον φυσικά βοηθήσουμε όλοι μας στο να υπάρξει η βέλτιστη διασυνδεσιμότητα. Γνωρίζοντας το πρόβλημα του ttel που έχει άνοιγμα κυρίως προς τα δώ, θα πρότεινα ένα λινκ του badge με ttel. To άλλο που έχει προς τα δυτικά και περνάει απο πάνω μου επίσης θα μπορούσε ίσως να εξυπηρετηθεί και απο κόμβους με τους οποίους η περιοχή μας έχει άμεση σύνδεση όπως Stean (2 ifs σε λειτουργία) ή Nikosaei (1 if σε λειτουργία).

Ελπίζοντας οι ζυμώσεις να παράγουν κάτι θετικό ώστε να μήν περάσει κι εδώ η τεχνική "σουβλάκι" και παράλληλα να βοηθήσει η περιοχή στην ισοκατανομή της κίνησης του δικτύου  ::  Δεν υπάρχει κανείς λόγος για απληστία. Όλοι παίζουμε, μαθαίνουμε και γνωριζόμαστε  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Η προσωπική μου άποψη, είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.
Παρατηρώ το φαινόμενο όταν πέφτει κάποιος major κόμβος, να χάνουμε το μισό δίκτυο (ή τέλος πάντων να εκτινάσσονται τα ping από τις "εναλλακτικές" διαδρομές).
Οπότε η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι προς τα εκεί πρέπει να κινηθούμε.
Η εξέλιξη των εναλλακτικών διαδρομών είναι η δημιουργία δακτυλίων, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε αυτό το σημείο ακόμη, εδώ πέφτει π.χ. ο awpnet και φτάνω π.χ. στο vaggo εκτός του άξονα που έχουμε (μέσω nikpet και acinonyx - κάνουμε κύκλους από πετρούπολη δηλαδή για να βγούμε πατήσια). 

Στην περιοχή παίζει επίσης και ο yang, που έχει και πολύ διάθεση και αρκετά καλή οπτική, και απ'ότι κατάλαβα βλέπει σίγουρα τον tirea. 

Η δικιά μου οπτική είναι μηδενική προς τα πάνω (ανατολικά δηλαδή), οπότε τα link που μπορώ να βγάλω είναι κυρίως σε όσους είναι χαμηλότερα από εμένα. 

Με τον Badge, το link βγαίνει χωρίς κόπο τόσο δικό μου, όσο δικό του (και δεν περνάμε και κανέναν σουβλάκι). Σημειώνω το ότι δεν σκοπεύει να βάλει ιστό. (με τέτοια ταράτσα βέβαια δεν χρειάζεται!). 

Βλέπει πολύ καλά προς βορρά (δεν ξέρω τι θέα έχει ο acinonyx ή o vaggos προς τα εκεί) και γενικά βλέπει καλά προς παντού. 

Ο ttel τι εναλλακτικές έχει? Ίσως να μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σαν πατήσια γουάηρλεσς (αν είναι κάποιος κοντύτερα του dti). 

Πρέπει όντως να τα συζητήσουμε, το Σάββατο πάντως που έχει προτείνει ο Θωμάς(tireas) δεν μπορώ προσωπικά, αν μπορείτε όλοι οι άλλοι κάντε το χωρίς εμένα και θα δώσω ατζέντα στον onikoseimai  ::   :: 

Καλημέρες  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η εξέλιξη των εναλλακτικών διαδρομών είναι η δημιουργία δακτυλίων, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε αυτό το σημείο ακόμη, εδώ πέφτει π.χ. ο awpnet και φτάνω π.χ. στο vaggo εκτός του άξονα που έχουμε (μέσω nikpet και acinonyx - κάνουμε κύκλους από πετρούπολη δηλαδή για να βγούμε πατήσια).


Ναι, γι'αυτό συζητάμε για τη δημιουργία δακτυλίων εντός των Πατησίων ώστε να μην τρέχουμε έξω από την περιοχή όταν πέφτει κάποιος.

Για την Πετρούπολη και συγκεκριμένα τον Nikpet, ότι και να κάνουμε είναι δυσκολο να αποφύγουμε να περνάμε από εκεί μιάς και είναι το επόμενο hop για 2 Πατησιώτικους κόμβους (acinonyx, stafan) μέχρι να βρεθούν ενδιάμεσοι κόμβοι που να σπάσουν τα link αυτά.

Π.χ. αν γίνοταν ένα link μεταξύ stafan και vaggos13, πάλι είναι πιθανόν να περνάμε από Πετρούπολη για να φτάσουμε σε άλλο προορισμό στα Πατήσια αν πέσει κάποιο link από την πάνω πλευρά.

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαστε μία αλυσίδα.
acinonyx-vaggos13-pikos-onikoseimai-sotirisk&stafan


Αρχικά ας δούμε τι οπτική έχει ο καθένας με τους υπόλοιπους.

Εγώ π.χ. βλέπω σίγουρα:

spooky
vaggos13
tireas (λογικα)


δε βλέπω ούτε piko ούτε stafan.


o stafan βλέπει tireas? o stafan έχει διαθεσιμο interface?
Αν ναι, τότε θα μπει ο tireas μεταξύ εμένα και του special και θα κάνει link με stafan οπότε έχουμε μία εναλλακτική.
Αν όχι,ο stafan βλέπει vaggo? έχουν διαθέσιμα interfaces?
Αν ναι, τότε ένα link μεταξύ τους θα δημιουργούσε μία εναλλακτική.

Επίσης
ο badge λογικά βλέπει vaggo και sotirisk
βλέπει piko?
αν δεν βλέπει, έχει διαθέσιμα interfaces ο vaggos?
Αν έχει έχουμε άλλη μία εναλλακτική.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Παιδια κανεις δεν βλεπει το forum???Υπαρχει ενα λινκ σε a και εκπεμπει με ssid awmn-nikosaei channel 5745
Αλλο ενα λινκ εχει βγει με stafan  :: 
Προσπαθειες θα γινουν με freenet και tireas

Αν καποιος εχει οπτικη προς 6103 ας στειλει κανα pm
Το βραδυ υπαρχουν στην πετρουπολη στο βουνο 2 προβολεις ο ενας διπλα στον αλλον...αυτους τους εχω στην πλατη μου  ::

----------


## spooky

Πολύ καλησπέρα σε όλους και από εμένα . 

Δηλώνω κι εγώ το παρών για να κάνουμε κάτι το καλύτερο για την περιοχή μας . 

Εγώ έχω προς το παρών 2 bb-links . Ένα με Acinonx κι ένα με warhawk . Ετοιμάζω κι ένα τρίτο με τον pvas το οποίο προσπαθούμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό και δεν μας βγαίνει . Δεν ξέρω γιατί . Μετά από ένα σκνάρισμα της περιοχής με την OMNI μου διαπίστωσα ότι βλέπω τον maxfuels , τον nikpet , τον kapog , τον nkout και τον sv1aaw . Καθώς και πλήθος άλλων άσχετων . 


Αυτά .

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παιδια κανεις δεν βλεπει το forum???Υπαρχει ενα λινκ σε a και εκπεμπει με ssid awmn-nikosaei channel 5745
> Αλλο ενα λινκ εχει βγει με stafan 
> Προσπαθειες θα γινουν με freenet και tireas
> 
> Αν καποιος εχει οπτικη προς 6103 ας στειλει κανα pm
> Το βραδυ υπαρχουν στην πετρουπολη στο βουνο 2 προβολεις ο ενας διπλα στον αλλον...αυτους τους εχω στην πλατη μου


Γιατί δεν κοιτάς κάποιο link πιο κοντινό προς δυτική πλευρά?

Το link acinonyx-special περνάει από πάνω σου.

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, και σπάσει το link acinonyx-special μέσω kapog, tlogic ίσως χρησιμευσεις για να κοντύνει ακόμη περισσότερο η διαδρομή και να δημιοργηθεί εναλλακτική μεσω stafan.

Αν είχαμε οπτική επαφή και είχες 2 διαθέσιμα if θα το σπάγαμε και τώρα. Αλλά δυστυχώς με κρύβει η πολυκατοικία στην οποία μένει ο tireas.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πολύ καλησπέρα σε όλους και από εμένα . 
> 
> Δηλώνω κι εγώ το παρών για να κάνουμε κάτι το καλύτερο για την περιοχή μας . 
> 
> Εγώ έχω προς το παρών 2 bb-links . Ένα με Acinonx κι ένα με warhawk . Ετοιμάζω κι ένα τρίτο με τον pvas το οποίο προσπαθούμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό και δεν μας βγαίνει . Δεν ξέρω γιατί . Μετά από ένα σκνάρισμα της περιοχής με την OMNI μου διαπίστωσα ότι βλέπω τον maxfuels , τον nikpet , τον kapog , τον nkout και τον sv1aaw . Καθώς και πλήθος άλλων άσχετων . 
> 
> 
> Αυτά .


Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μπει o sv1aaw κάποια στιγμή μεταξύ του link μας γιατί έχει καθαρότερη οπτική επαφή και με τους 2 μας από ότι εμείς μεταξύ μας.

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει κάποια προβήματα με την πολυκατοικία του από ότι ξέρω και είναι λίγο δεσμευμένος.

Επίσης να πω ότι αν τελικά φτίαξουμε καποιες εσωτερικές εναλλακτικές καλό θα είναι να ζητήσουμε τη βοήθεια κάποιου γνώστη στο BGP (π.χ. eaggelidis) ώστε να μας προτείνει κάποια σχεδίαση για iBGP

----------


## spooky

Μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές με τον Warhawk είδαμε ότι μάλλον δεν έχουμε και πολύ καλή οπτική κι έτσι μάλλον θα το κόψουμε το Link θα το δούμε ξανά αύριο αν δεν βρέχει . Και μάλλον και με τον sv1aaw δεν έχουμε καλή οπτική . Μια πολυκατοικία χτίστηκε και μο έκλεισε την θέα προς στους ουρανοξύστες . Acinonyx όταν μπορέσεις έλα από εδώ να ρίξουμε μια ματιά . Η αν μπορείς να τα πούμε on line .

----------


## WaRhAwK

::

----------


## manoskol

Καλησπέρα και από μένα ειμαι ετοιμος για 2 a links (και 3ο μολις βγω απο client) 
έχω όλο τον εξοπλισμο (taratsopc 3- atheros - και 80cm piata)
και κάθετε....  ::  
Επισης μπορω να κάνω και 3ο .a (μολις βγω απο client) άμεσα
Εχω πολυ καλη οπτική προς labrosg, pyros, pyroshome, 
dimitris^^^ (είμαι ηδη client) , jabarlee , acinonyx
πολύ πιθανα spooky (οταν έκανα scan δεν είχε AP περιμένω να φτιάξει
ο παλιόκαιρος #$%@#)
Vaggos13 , pikos και πλήθος άλλων
Δεν θέλω να φανώ βιαστικός θα μπορούσαμε να συναντιθούμε έστω και
στο teamspeak (sorry αλλά με το voip λόγω nat - δεν το παιδευω-
και ούτε ζητάω αλλές ip από τον Dimitris^^^ καθώς του είπα ότι
θα ειμαι προσωρινα client σε αυτόν).

Στην διαθεσή σας.....
Μ

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν νομίζω οτι έχω οπτική επαφή ουτε με badge, ούτε με stafan

----------


## badge

Είπα να ανεβάσω κάπου την οπτική του κόμβου μου για να τη δείτε. Την έχω και σε πιο μεγάλο version, απλά την έφτιαξα έτσι για να φορτώνει πιο γρήγορα. Photos courtesy of SBolis.

Node 6754 Panoramic View

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπω τόσο τον stafan, όσο και τον vaggos13. Για τον pikos δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αν γυρίσει ας δει και μόνος του.

----------


## manoskol

Εκανα scan το απόγευμα κατα τις 17:30 δυστηχώς τον spooky δεν τον 
επιασα παρα το εκτεταμένο scan  ::  
(για αυτους που εγραψα πιο πάνω δεν αλλαξε κάτι)
τεσπα αυτο που με τσάντισε πιο πολύ ειναι ενα ap εσωτερικού χώρου 
κάποιου ασχετου που το είχα δει παλαιότερα ssid : G664T_WIRELESS
που ενώ αρχικά κοιτώντας προς Dimitris^^^(-73db) τον πίανω με -80db
τον συγκεκριμένο κοιτώνας 180μοιρες τον πιάνω με -55 db !
γενικά αυτο πρεπεί να σκίζει τους αιθέρες τουλάχιστον εδω που είμαι.....

Για αυτο fellows καντε κάτι να πάω σε .α  ::  
Μ

----------


## dti

> Είπα να ανεβάσω κάπου την οπτική του κόμβου μου για να τη δείτε. Την έχω και σε πιο μεγάλο version, απλά την έφτιαξα έτσι για να φορτώνει πιο γρήγορα. Photos courtesy of SBolis.
> 
> Node 6754 Panoramic View



*ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΑ* 360 μοίρες!  ::

----------


## spooky

Φίλε manoskol . Μάλλον πρέπει να είμαι πίσω από μια πολυκατοικία που χτίστηκε πριν από 2 μήνες . Αν θέλεις μπορείς να με πάρεις κα΄ποιο τηλέφωνο να τα πούμε και να κάνουμε ένα συντονισμένο σκανάρισμα .

----------


## ONikosEimai

Να ενημερώσω και για τον Manolis #1057.

Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να συνδεθεί με τον manoskol (όπως μου έστειλε email) αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερος εξοπλισμός για [A]. Ελπίζω να υπάρξει στο άμεσο μέλλον αλλά δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω το πότε.

Από την άλλη μεριά ενώ έχει φτιαχθεί και το LambrosG - Manolis η atheros του Manoli άρχισε να κάνει κόλπα, όλο πέφτει και δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το γιατί  ::  Είπε ο Manolis πως θα προσπαθήσει να την αντικαταστάσει (μήπως είναι προβληματική) και σαν τελευταία λύση θα ξαναπεράσουμε λειτουργικό (Debian sarge).

Να συμπεριλάβουμε στα σχέδια και τον Manolis #1057 αλλά χωρίς πολλές βιασύνες  ::

----------


## WaRhAwK

Ενημερωτικά την κάρτα την δοκίμασα με τον Pyro και παίζει μια χαρά... Πρέπει να έχει λάλήσει το Debian!; Δεν βάζετε κανα μικρομπρίκι να σας στο seturo σε 10 λεπτά να είστε κομπλέ;

----------


## ONikosEimai

Όπως διαβάζω στο forum, ο awpnet είναι "σχεδόν" έτοιμος για BB Links σε [Α] !!!

Και μια ιδέα είναι:
... awpnet<->manoskol<->Manolis<->LambrosG<->Pyros [A]
... awpnet<->pikos<->DiMiTRiS<->Pyros<->LambrosG [A]

Πως σας φαίνεται ;

----------


## manoskol

> Όπως διαβάζω στο forum, ο awpnet είναι "σχεδόν" έτοιμος για BB Links σε [Α] !!!
> 
> Και μια ιδέα είναι:
> ... awpnet<->manoskol<->Manolis<->LambrosG<->Pyros [A]
> ... awpnet<->pikos<->DiMiTRiS<->Pyros<->LambrosG [A]
> 
> Πως σας φαίνεται ;


Δες τις φωτο εδώ:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7780
Κοιτά την νοτια....
Αν κάνω scan σε .b και πιάσω τον awpnet το συζητάμε πιθανότητα
μικρή πάντως αλλά κρατάω πια πισινη...
...θα σκανάρω για τo ap του και θα επανέλθω....
edit:
Νίκο... μίλα και με τον Labrosg είχαμε μια σχετική κουβέντα σήμερα.....στο
τηλέφωνο

----------


## stafan

> Δεν νομίζω οτι έχω οπτική επαφή ουτε με badge, ούτε με stafan


 Παράξενο αυτό που λές Βάγγο. Σε όλα τα scans και εδώ αλλά και στον Badge έρχεσαι με τέλειο σήμα  :: 

Γενικότερα τώρα πιστεύω ότι εφόσον, υπάρχει τρόπος να πάμε κάπου με περισσότερα μεν αλλά καλύτερα λινκς δεν υπάρχει κανείς λόγος για τα μεγάλα  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τον badge τον βλέπω σύμφωνα με τη photo ευτυχώς είναι δίπλα στο κτηριο. Εσένα όμως stafan δεν ξέρω πρέπει να σκας πολύ δίπλα του ή και πάνω του. 

Λέτε να κάναμε κάτι για το piko ; Θα γράψει και ο ίδιος εδω ;  :: 





> Ο badge από ότι είδα στο wind βρισκεται μέσα στο τρίγωνο vaggos, onikoseimai, stafan.
> 
> Σκεφτόμουν μήπως έμπαινε ενδιάμεσος μεταξύ Pikos και vaggos μιας και δυσκολευονται λίγο με την οπτικη επαφή τους.


Δηλαδή vaggos-badge-pikos ; Μπορούν να επιβεβαιώσουν οτι έχουν επαφή μεταξύ τους. Με τον badge έχω σύμφωνα με τη photo.

----------


## eaggelidis

Ότι θέλετε εδλω είμαι.

Βασίλη, κάποια ναι είναι από επάνω σου, αλλά λόγω υψομετρικής διαφοράς μήπως τελικά δεν επιρεάζουν ?

Η

----------


## manoskol

Βγήκε το link στα 200 m (σε λίγες μέρες και .α ) 1057-7780
περισσότερα εδώ
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19181
οπότε πάμε σιγουρα
(acynonyx ? -spooky?) -manoskol-manolis-labrosg-pyros-dimitris---- 
"""""" |""""" ___________________________________/
"""""""|"""""""/ 
vaggos13-pikos-awpnet-onikoseimai-(??) 
μετα ?

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Βγήκε το link στα 200 m (σε λίγες μέρες και .α ) 1057-7780


Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο. Άντε και σε περισσότερα δικά σου  ::  Και αυτό με το Shadowcaster μην το πολυ-σκέφτεσαι. Πολλά Km  ::  




> vaggos13-pikos-awpnet-onikoseimai-(??) 
> μετα ?


Σκέφτομαι πως αν βγάλει ένα ακόμα link ο awpnet (εκτός του pikou και του πρών δικού μου) και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων και από την μεριά του σε θέματα εγκατάστασης (ή και από κανένα πελάτη του) τότε θα το ξανα-ανοίξω και το μεταξύ μας.

Αυτό το καιρό προσπαθώ το onikoseimai-pikos αλλά δεν μου έχει βγει ακόμα  ::  Ίσως φταίει η CM6 που δεν την έχω ξανα-δουλέψει  ::

----------


## tireas

Νίκο,

θα ήθελα βοήθεια για scan από την θέση tholos-7588 (σπίτι μου). 
Να θυμίσω τον εξοπλισμό:2routerboard532+4winstron+...

Και μία ερώτηση: Μρορώ να με ένα καλώδιο ΡΟΕ από τον 2ο όροφο στον 10ο να τροφοδοτίσω και τα δύο routerboard?

Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ 2 routerboard είναι ότι η ταράτσα μου είναι 800τμ και αναγκαστηκά έχω δύο ιστούς.

Θωμάς

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Νίκο,
> 
> θα ήθελα βοήθεια για scan από την θέση tholos-7588 (σπίτι μου). 
> Να θυμίσω τον εξοπλισμό:2routerboard532+4winstron+...
> 
> Και μία ερώτηση: Μρορώ να με ένα καλώδιο ΡΟΕ από τον 2ο όροφο στον 10ο να τροφοδοτίσω και τα δύο routerboard?
> 
> Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ 2 routerboard είναι ότι η ταράτσα μου είναι 800τμ και αναγκαστηκά έχω δύο ιστούς.
> 
> Θωμάς


Σου απάντησα σε PM  :: 

και ακόμα σχετικά με



> Και μια ιδέα είναι: 
> ... awpnet<->manoskol<->Manolis<->LambrosG<->Pyros [A] 
> ... awpnet<->pikos<->DiMiTRiS<->Pyros<->LambrosG [A]


Δεν γίνεται μάλλον γιατί είδα τις photos από την ταράτσα του manoskol και έχει εμπόδιο  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Νίκο,
> 
> θα ήθελα βοήθεια για scan από την θέση tholos-7588 (σπίτι μου). 
> Να θυμίσω τον εξοπλισμό:2routerboard532+4winstron+...
> 
> Και μία ερώτηση: Μρορώ να με ένα καλώδιο ΡΟΕ από τον 2ο όροφο στον 10ο να τροφοδοτίσω και τα δύο routerboard?
> 
> Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ 2 routerboard είναι ότι η ταράτσα μου είναι 800τμ και αναγκαστηκά έχω δύο ιστούς.
> 
> Θωμάς


Μπορώ να έρθω να σε βοηθήσω εγώ μιάς και είμαστε πολύ κοντά. Επίσης πρέπει να συζητήσουμε για το τι θα κάνουμε. Πάντα αναρρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει κανένας που ασχολείται με wireless σε αυτή την πολυκατοικία που μου κρύβει όλο το Αιγάλεω!  :: 

Μόνο πρόβλημα ότι δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις από mikrotik. Οπότε θα κρατάω την κεραία!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ότι θέλετε εδλω είμαι.
> 
> Βασίλη, κάποια ναι είναι από επάνω σου, αλλά λόγω υψομετρικής διαφοράς μήπως τελικά δεν επιρεάζουν ?
> 
> Η


Δες αυτό το thread που είχε γίνει για τα μακρυνά link.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... c&start=57

----------


## manoskol

Καλησπέρα 
τελικά το spooky - manoskol δύσκολο το βλέπω  ::  
τουλάχιστον εγω από την μεριά μου δεν μπορω να κάνω τπτ αλλο ...
αν δεν μετακινηθεί κάποια κεραία του spooky δεν το βλέπω να γίνετε....
πρέπει να μην εχούμε οπτική επαφη.....ετσι όπως είμαστε....
Θα ξαναμηλίσω με τον Νεκτάριο ..... τον ευχαριστώ που ανέβασε την ισχυ
του για λίγη ώρα μπας και τον scanariζα ....
Αυριο ή μεθάυριο θα δοκιμάσω νέο scan από άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας...
και εκτός από spoοky και για awpnet...μπας και απoφύγω την πολυκατοικία
στα νότια μου....

----------


## manoskol

Μετά απο νέα προσπάθεια με την βοήθεία του Βασίλη(Acinonyx) 
στην ταράτσα του Spooky είχαμε οπτική επαφή ! .....ας είναι καλα ο
φακός που είχα!  ::  
Αυριο τα νεότερα!

Υ.Γ Νεκτάριε thanks για την υπομονη!

----------


## Acinonyx

Έβγαλα ένα σχέδιο με το πως πιστευω θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθούν οι ζευξεις στην περιοχή αν όλα πάνε καλά και μας βγουν τα link.

Πείτε μου πως σας φαίνεται.

Ανέβασα και μια κενή εικόνα με τους κόμβους μόνο για να κάνετε και τη δική σας πρόταση..

Επίσης να μας πει και ο eaggelidis μία πρόταση για αυτό το σενάριο ποιοί θα πρέπει να επιλεχθούν ως route-reflectors αν θελήσουμε κάποια στιγμή να παίξουμε σε 1 AS.
Με τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να είναι 2 από τους badge, pikos, nikoseimai μιας και έχουν τα περισότερα links εντός της περιοχής.

Υ.Γ. Το link stafan-tholos δεν το έχουμε πει αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουνε 2 τουλάχιστον link εντός της περιοχής για να συμμετέχουν στο AS και δεν βγαίνει αλλιώς. Θα πρέπει να το δούμε αυτο.

----------


## vaggos13

Θα πρέπει να πει και ο πικος τη γνώμη του για το παραπάνω.

----------


## pikos

Γειά σου vaggoo!!!  :: 

Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ το σχέδιο... ελπίζω να έχω χρόνο να να αλλάξω και το μικρομπρίκι σε linux  :: 

O.T.



> vaggos εχουμε δουλίτσα όταν μπορεις πάρε κι ένα τηλ.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Πολύ ωραίο το σχέδιο.

Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι πως υπάρχει ένας "κύκλος" με ζυγό αριθμό (4) στην περιοχή μου, δλδ:


```
onikoseimai-sotrirsk-badge-vaggos13
onikoseimai-pikos-badge-vaggos13
```

και δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί. Ας ελπίσουμε πως κάποιος καινούργιος θα βρεθεί ώστε να γίνουν 5 τα nodes  :: 

Να ξανα-πω πως το onikoseimai-sotirisk *a*λφάδιασε αλλά θέλει δουλίτσα να στρώσει.

Και εχθές το βράδι εκεί που έκανα scan στους 5GHz, έπιασα και το awmn-2851-test με κεραία που κοιτάει στον sotirisk (δλδ αντιδιαμετρικά από τον awpnet).

----------


## tireas

Σε ένα σκαν που έκανα σήμερα το πρωί από tirea awmn-7234 με το πιάτο που βλέπει προς δύση έπιασα το awmn-2851-test στους 5180. Μήπως πρόκειται για misspell 2841 που είναι ο litrotis link με ΑΣΟΕΕ-argi αντί 2851 που είναι ο awpnet;

----------


## tireas

Χθές πάλι σε scan μόνο με feeder nvak "έπιασα" με ssid awmn-2851-test και με mac 00:0B:6B:34:96:86 στούς 5180. 
Ξέρει κανείς πιανού είναι;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Χθές πάλι σε scan μόνο με feeder nvak "έπιασα" με ssid awmn-2851-test και με mac 00:0B:6B:34:96:86 στούς 5180. 
> Ξέρει κανείς πιανού είναι;


Yποθέτω πως είναι του awpnet #2851 γιατί γράφτηκε στο forum πως θα κάνανε δοκιμές με maxfuels.

----------


## vaggos13

Αν μπορεί ο badge να επιβεβαιώσει οτι έχει οπτική επαφή με τον piko το κάνουμε τρίγωνο pikos-badge-vaggos

----------


## badge

Δυστυχώς αυτές τις μέρες είμαι εκτός Αθηνών. Δοκίμασα να στείλω ένα μήνυμα στον piko πριν από 20 ημέρες, αλλά δεν είχε feeder σε a και ζήτησε να κάνουμε δοκιμή link σε b. Εγώ από τη μεριά μου δουλεύω μόνο σε a, και είπαμε να το αφήσουμε να ωριμάσει για λίγο καιρό, έως ότου ο ένας από τους δύο αποκτήσει το feeder του αλλουνού.

Επιστρέφω από το νησί στις 2 Μαίου. Άμα τη επιστροφή μου μάλλον θα γυρίσω από μικρομπρίκι σε Linux, με τις ευλογίες και τη βοήθεια του ONikosEimai. Οπότε μέσα στην αναδιοργάνωση μπορώ να κοιτάξω αν έχω οπτική με τον pikos. Πάντως τον τρούλο του Αγ. Λουκά τον βλέπω άνετα, το panel (???) vaggos13-pikos το πιάνω παντού (παντού όμως), νομίζω γενικά ότι το link είναι εφικτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να δούμε αν υπάρχει οπτική σε τέτοιες αποστάσεις είναι είτε κυάλια είτε φακός το βράδυ.

Μπορούμε να το κανονισουμε για ταρατσοφακοκυαλάδα κάποια μέρα.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Πρεπει να δούμε και με τον Piko αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή
 ::  
Piko σου έχω στείλει pm όταν μπορείς δες το
Πάντως εγω αυτή την στιγμή έχω 3 link
1 προς Πατήσσια (spooky)
2 προς Γαλάτσι
Με ακόμα 1 προς πατήσσια Pikos-manoskol θα είμασταν πολύ
οκ από θέμα redundancy
 ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Εχθές το απόγευμα είχα συνάντηση με τους 2 από τους 4 αντιπροσώπους ενός καινούργιου κόμβου #8635 Tsap. Είναι 4 φίλοι που μένουν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία και έχουν σκοπό να στήσουν κόμβο.

Σήμερα θα πάω από την ταράτσα τους να κάνουμε ένα scan. Θα ενημερώσω με αποτελέσματα.

Φάνηκε να υπάρχει διάθεση για 3 BB Links με ταρατσο-router.

Βέβαια είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για σχέδια αλλά πιστεύω πως θα βοηθήσει πολύ την περιοχή μια τέτοια κίνηση...

----------


## ONikosEimai

Για δείτε εδώ σχετικά με τον #8635 που ανέφερα προηγουμένως awmn, inet

----------


## pikos

Τελικά όλοι θέλετε να να με σπάσετε  :: P 


Συμφωνώ σε όλα  ::  σας δίνω και τα κλειδιά της ταράτσας .. 

1) Pikos -> manoskol -> Dimitris
2) pikos -> Badge -> Vaggos13 

mia xara alla apo tin alli evdomada!!!!

----------


## manoskol

::   ::   ::  
Ok τότε και εγώ αρχιζω προετοιμασια
Θα κάνω upgrade μια mobo και ένα cpu(933 P3) στο router μου
μέσα στο ΣΚ (άλλαξα 18 πυκνωτές σε μιά παλιά μου Abit A6R 
και πέζει σαν καινούρια
-το κάλο με αυτήν είναι οτι έχει 6 pci!!!! δηλαδή +2 interfaces από αυτά που εχω τώρα) 
και θα μετρίσω απόσταση για να δώ αν
μου κάνει το aircom+ που έχω (7+ μέτρα)...
εxώ και και μια cm6 με ένα adaptor 
 ::  
θα ήθελα όμως πρώτα να δόκιμάζαμε κάτι σε .b

To ιδάνικό θα ήταν να κάναμε μια δοκιμη με δύο Laptop
όπως συζητάγαμε με τον Nίκο
Αυτός στην ταράτσα σου με τον φορητό του εξοπλισμό 
stella 17db -cisco pcmcia -lap 
εγώ στην ταράτσα μου με δανεικη
cantenna 9db cisco pcmcia (από akops76) και lap 
από τρίτη.....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Nίκο δες και αυτόν (ο φίλος ο Νίκος που σου είπα στο τηλ) είναι 50 μέτρα !!!!
τελικα Νότια από τον 8635 και πολύ ψηλά
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8740
 ::

----------


## manoskol

Έγινε επιτυχώς η αλλαγή της μητρικής και cpu στον router του
κόμβου, επίσης τοποθετήθηκε και το i/f για τον pikos
 ::

----------


## vaggos13

> 1) Pikos -> manoskol -> Dimitris
> 2) pikos -> Badge -> Vaggos13



Όποτε μου πείτε παω και το γυρνάω προς badge. Αν ειναι να γίνει έτσι ας μου στείλει ενα mail ο badge δεν κοιτάω το forum σχεδον καθόλου.

----------


## manoskol

> Τελικά όλοι θέλετε να να με σπάσετε P 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ σε όλα  σας δίνω και τα κλειδιά της ταράτσας .. 
> 
> 1) Pikos -> manoskol -> Dimitris
> 2) pikos -> Badge -> Vaggos13 
> 
> mia xara alla apo tin alli evdomada!!!!


Τελικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα οπτικής....  ::  
Σκευτομαι δίαφορα.....για να βγει το link αλλα παίζει να μπει και κάποιος
ενδιάμεσα ίσως ο #8635 Tsap.... η κατάσταση παγώνει προσωρινα....  ::

----------


## badge

Χτες το βραδάκι έγιναν δοκιμές μεταξύ Badge - pikos οι οποίες απέδωσαν καλώς. Οπτική επαφή υπάρχει άνετη, και το link περνάει ξυστά από τον τρούλο του Αγ. Λουκά, μεγάλη η χάρη του. Το Σάββατο πρωί πιθανότατα θα γίνουν καλύτερες και πιο εμπεριστατωμένες δοκιμές.

Να σημειωθεί ότι το υπόψη IF μου έπιανε στις 90 μοίρες δοκιμαστικό σήμα του sotirisk με -85. Άρα βλεπόμαστε και με τον Σωτήρη, αλλά δεν τόλμησα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του γιατί ξέρω ότι διαβάζει σαν τρελός.

Ο pikos μου έδωσε το κινητό του vaggos13, και εφόσον ο vaggos13 δε διαβάζει το forum θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο για προσωπική επαφή, ρύθμιση λεπτομερειών, διαλογική συζήτηση και to know as better  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Να σημειωθεί ότι το υπόψη IF μου έπιανε στις 90 μοίρες δοκιμαστικό σήμα του sotirisk με -85. Άρα βλεπόμαστε και με τον Σωτήρη, αλλά δεν τόλμησα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του γιατί ξέρω ότι διαβάζει σαν τρελός.


Στα διαλλείματα κάνω iwconfig για εξάσκηση στα δάκτυλα!
Όποτε είσαι έτοιμος, ένα if μου σε κοιτάει στο περίπου, το δοκιμάζουμε και μετά μένει το finetuning  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Σήμερα ή αύριο θα γυρίσω το if προς εσένα ξέρω ακριβώς που να στοχεύσω είναι εύκολο απο τη photo που είχες δημοσιεύσει παραπάνω. Αν έχεις χρόνο και προλάβεις πριν το γυρίσω στόχευσε το AP μου και θα είσαι ok είναι ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## vaggos13

Το έχω έτοιμο απο χθες.

----------


## pikos

Manoskol... ποτε θα έρθω στην ταράτσα σου?  ::

----------


## manoskol

Λοιπον άν θέλεις έλα αυριο (Πέμπτη 18/5) θα είμαι εκει ολη μερα  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=268968#268968

 ::

----------


## manoskol

Το θέμα προχωράει με γοργούς ρυθμούς ο δακτύλιος κλείνει σιγα σιγά
Βασίλη μπορείς να υπολογίζεις και τον κόμβο Tsap στο κοινό AS plan
αν βγάλει εκτος από μένα που παίζει από σήμερα και τουλάχιστον 
1 ακόμη .α link ισως με pikos ?
Pikos τι λές?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το θέμα προχωράει με γοργούς ρυθμούς ο δακτύλιος κλείνει σιγα σιγά
> Βασίλη μπορείς να υπολογίζεις και τον κόμβο Tsap στο κοινό AS plan
> αν βγάλει εκτος από μένα που παίζει από σήμερα και τουλάχιστον 
> 1 ακόμη .α link ισως με pikos ?
> Pikos τι λές?


Well done!

Οπότε πρέπει σιγά σιγά να κανονίσουμε για meeting/tutorial  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Θα μπορούσα να έχω μια prive συνάντηση με αρκετή διάθεση ώρας για εξηγήσεις? τώρα που σιγά σιγά ελευθερώνω χρόνο, μπας και κάνουμε τίποτα καλό και εδώ οι προς τα πάνω?

----------


## stafan

> Θα μπορούσα να έχω μια prive συνάντηση με αρκετή διάθεση ώρας για εξηγήσεις?


Εεπ, απαγορεύονται οι prive συναντήσεις, η γνώση ανήκει σε όλους  ::  Δίνουμε οδηγίες και για "αγωνιστικές" γραμμές  ::   ::  
Κάτι ξέρω, έ;  :: 

Λοιπόν, γιά να προτείνουμε σιγά-σιγά τόπο, χρόνο; Και για να αρχίσω, Πέμπτη, 8μμ, Zeppelin;

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Θα μπορούσα να έχω μια prive συνάντηση με αρκετή διάθεση ώρας για εξηγήσεις?
> 
> 
> Εεπ, απαγορεύονται οι prive συναντήσεις, η γνώση ανήκει σε όλους  Δίνουμε οδηγίες και για "αγωνιστικές" γραμμές   
> Κάτι ξέρω, έ; 
> 
> Λοιπόν, γιά να προτείνουμε σιγά-σιγά τόπο, χρόνο; Και για να αρχίσω, Πέμπτη, 8μμ, Zeppelin;


Εμένα με βολέυει πάντως....  ::  



> Δίκτυα, αγώνες ταχύτητας


μοτο ή αυτοκινήτου....  ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

μέσα και εγώ  :: 

Αν μπορούν και οι υπόλοιποι ;

----------


## tyson

Παρασκευή - Σαββάτο - Κυριακή ότι ώρα γουστάρετε. 
Μέσα στη βδομάδα δεν υπάρχει χρόνος και θέλω να έρθω και εγώ.

Δημήτρης
Κόμβος Tsap 8635

----------


## manoskol

Αν κανονιστει μέσα και εγω οποτε θέλετε απογευμα....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τελικά?

----------


## stafan

> Τελικά?


Θα έλειπε εκτός Αθηνών ο Βασίλης... Προτείνω την επόμενη Πέμπτη...
Αν είναι ας το συνεχίσουμε στα meetings...

ΥΓ.Πώς πήγε το td;

----------


## sotirisk

Τώρα που τα Πανεπιστήμια κλείσαν είμαι και πάλι εδώ!
Όποτε το κανονίσουμε, μέσα  ::

----------


## manoskol

Παιδες τι γίνεται ισχυει για Πέμπτη ? δεν βλέπω τπτ συμμετοχές ?  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μέσα για την Πέμπτη. Προτείνω μια καφετέρια κοντά στο σπίτι του manoskol. Μπορεί να μας δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το που βρίσκεται. Μόνο που είναι μακριά για τον stafan  ::

----------


## acoul

Γιατί δεν το κάνουμε λέσχη στο πίσω δωματιάκι ...??

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μπορούμε Πέμπτη να πάμε Λέσχη ; Κλειδιά ποιός θα έχει ;

Κανένα πρόβλημα από μένα γιατί σήμερα δεν θα πάω στο εβδομαδιαίο ραντεβού στην Λέσχη λόγω ταρατσάδας οπότε δεν με χαλάει να πάω αύριο (Πέμπτη).

----------


## acoul

Δεν διαβάζεις forum  ::  Η λέσχη θα ανοίξει αύριο και όχι σήμερα λόγο ΕΘΕΜ.

----------


## manoskol

Τελικά αμα μπει καλοκαιρι όλα μπαινουν στον αυτόματο.....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Τεσπα ,να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι άλλο? το σπάσιμο pikos-vaggos13
σε pikos-badge-vaggos13 θα ολοκληρωθεί σύντομα ? από οτι ξέρω
έχει γίνει μονο το pikos-badge.......  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι θα γίνει σύντομα  ::

----------


## pikos

Με τέτοιους ριθμούς.. 
Τεσπα.. εγω την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είμαι σε διακοπές οπότε.. 

Παντος εάν δεν μπορεί να βγεί το λινκ vaggos13-badge για "οποινδήποτε λογο" τουλάχιστον να με βοηθήσετε λιγάκι να αλλάξω ιστό και να κάνω link και με τον vaggo..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τελικά αμα μπει καλοκαιρι όλα μπαινουν στον αυτόματο.....


Παιδιά, εγώ έχω χαλαρώσει προσορινά από δουλειά και είμαι διαθέσιμος.

Θα κανονίσουμε τίποτα;

Αν θελετε και σήμερα μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε σπίτι μου. Έχω μεγάλη βεράντα  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

για πες, για πες (διεύθυνση, ώρα) σε PM φυσικά...

----------


## Acinonyx

9:00

όποιος είναι ας γράψει εδώ να στείλω PM με οδηγίες!

 ::

----------


## spooky

Καλησπέρα . 

Λόγω κοινωνικών υποχρεώσεων δεν μπόρεσα να παρεβρεθώ στο meeting στου Βασίλη . Το ξέρω ότι έχασα αλλά αυτές οι υποχρεώσεις μου με κρατήσαν μακριά .

----------


## badge

Για το θέμα του link badge-vaggos13 έχω δώσει επαρκείς εξηγήσεις στον vaggos13 περί του γιατί καθυστερεί τόσο. Όποιος επιθυμεί κατ' ιδίαν ενημέρωση έχω το VoIP μου κάτω από κάθε post, μπορεί πολύ απλά να μιλήσει μαζί μου και να του εξηγήσω ακριβώς τα ίδια. Δεν ήξερα ότι καίγεται τόσο κόσμος για το link αυτό, για να πω την αλήθεια.

Τεσπά, όπως ακούστηκε περί ρυθμών... Ενημερώνω άπαντες δια του παρόντος ότι αύριο Κυριακή στις 18:00 ο κόμβος μου θα κατέβει. Σκοπός είναι να ανέβουν πάνω 2 τετραπλοί adaptors κάτω από Debian, σε αντικατάσταση του Mikrotik. Θα προτιμούσα να γίνει κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες καθόσον :

1. Δε θα υπάρχει μετασχηματιστής γαλβανικής απομόνωσης (δεν πρόλαβα)
2. Omni κεραία που σχεδίαζα να βάλω πάει στις καλένδες.
3 (και κυριότερο) Γνώση λειτουργικού από ελάχιστη έως καθόλου. Δεν πειράζει, δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που μαθαίνω επώδυνα, βιαστικά και με λάθη.

Ο κόμβος θα κατέβει είτε έχει 40 βαθμούς εκείνη την ώρα, είτε βρέχει καταρρακτωδώς. No more excuses. Και εννοείται ότι θα ανέβει μόνο αν υπάρχει link με vaggos13 ή αν διαπιστωθεί με αποδείξεις (και όχι για "οποινδήποτε λόγο") ότι δεν είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο κόμβων.




> Παντος εάν δεν μπορεί να βγεί το λινκ vaggos13-badge για "οποινδήποτε λογο" τουλάχιστον να με βοηθήσετε λιγάκι να αλλάξω ιστό και να κάνω link και με τον vaggo..


Όπως σου έχω πει και κατ΄ ιδίαν, θα προτιμούσα να αντικατασταθούν τα panels σε Α. Παρόλα αυτά, αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια να ανεβάσεις ιστό θα χαρώ να συνδράμω. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## acoul

Στο Debian βάλε 2.6.x kernel και για αρχή τους madwifi-old του Γεννάρη 2006 νομίζω είναι οι τελευταίοι. Εύχομαι να βάλεις το latest stable Sarge αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Σημαντικό είναι η ρύθμιση απόστασης με το athctrl command. Linux is just too good to be true  ::

----------


## badge

Αλέξανδρε ευχαριστώ, ναι δεν τόλμησα να βάλω τους new generation γιατί φοβήθηκα. Κατέβασα τους old-current με wget και τους φόρεσα κοστούμι. Kernel πάντως έβαλα 2.6 και φυσικά stable sarge.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν χρειαστείς οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια πες μου!

----------


## badge

Νάσαι καλά Βασίλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δίνοντας τη σχετική βοήθεια δεξιά και αριστερά (με τον server του Ximpatzis, με τα dreambox του tireas, με τα προβλήματα του 8bit και πάει λέγοντας), έχω ξεχάσει πως είναι το να ζητήσω βοήθεια for a change. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να χρειαστώ τα l33t skillz0rz σου στο quagga finetuning και στα διαγνωστικά εργαλεία. Θα σου σφυρίξω κλέφτικα λίαν συντόμως.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχουμε κανένα νέο από το μέτωπο;

----------


## badge

Χτες όλη τη μέρα παλεύαμε με το yang από τις 9 το πρωί μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ. Σαν τους μαύρους στις φυτείες ή τους εργάτες στις πυραμίδες, ένα πράγμα.

Τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας εντοπίστηκαν. Λόγω του ότι στα ηλεκτρονικά είμαι καλός αλλά στη χαρτοκοπτική η δασκάλα μου είχε πάντα βαθμό 2, δεν είχα κολλήσει καλά τη μονωτική στο pin 15. Αποτέλεσμα κάποια από τα radios (συγκεκριμένα τα 4 από τα συνολικά 7) να μην παίζουν. Βγήκαν όλες οι κάρτες, περάστηκε νέα μονωτική και όλα οκ.

Η τροφοδοσία με 220V επίσης διασφαλίστηκε. Μπήκε σπιράλ καλωδίου σε όλη τη διαδρομή, και μετασχηματιστής γαλβανικής απομόνωσης. Η απόσταση είναι γύρω στα 30-35 μέτρα, και ήταν κάτι που με τρόμαζε. Safety first, πάντα.

Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, όλα είναι έτοιμα και δουλεύουν, και μάλιστα πάνω στην ώρα αφού σήμερα έχει πιάσει βροχή. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν το ξέρω καλά το σύστημα και πελαγοδρομώ. Από τα links που είχα δεν κατάφερα να κλειδώσω κανένα. Πάντως όπως είπα τα radios παίζουν (κάνω scans με kismet), και εφόσον είναι θέμα drivers ή setup γενικότερα κάποιος καλός κύριος θα με βοηθήσει.

Βασίλη, σου έστειλα pm χτες.

----------


## yang

> δεν είχα κολλήσει καλά τη μονωτική στο pin *15*.


13 οχι 15  ::

----------


## badge

Για άλλη μια φορά έχεις δίκιο Γιάννη... Εκτός από τη χαρτοκοπτική είχα και στην αριθμητική πρόβλημα  ::  

Anyway, εντοπίστηκε ένα ελαφρό προβληματάκι στη zebra που απέδιδε διπλές IP σε όλα τα IF. Και κατόπιν στροφής της κεραίας προς vaggos13 αυτή τη στιγμή το kismet μου δείχνει :

awmn-1084-test1
awmn-1084-test2-5

Καλά, όχι τίποτε φοβερά πράγματα, αλλά γύρω στα 75db. Με καλύτερο κεντράρισμα πιστεύω θα καθαρίσει. Still, είμαι σε pre-alpha στάδιο, παρακαλώ άπαντες για λίγη ακόμα υπομονή, και κυρίως τους debian users ένα μεγάλο "Βοηθάτε χωριανοί!"  ::

----------


## pikos

Να ‘μαι κι εγώ!!! γύρισα!!! 

Λοιπόν badge παρεξηγήθηκες και μου έκοψες το link ή κάνεις δοκιμές ???  ::   ::   ::  


Eλπίζω το number two.. 

Τεσπα οτι θέλεμε μου λέτε κι εμένα ...

----------


## badge

Ελα δε θέλω τέτοια... για Κατίνα με πέρασες; Ζηνοβία να το καταλάβω, όχι Κατίνα  ::  Φυσικά και δεν παρεξηγήθηκα.

Βασικά επειδή οι κάρτες έκαναν μια γύρα θα χρειαστεί να το ξανασυντονίσουμε. Call me ή θα σε καλέσω εγώ.

----------


## manoskol

::  Προχωραει η δουλεια

----------


## pikos

Vaggoooooooo.. Σε περιμένουμε ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει και η MIMER #9412 με δύο 802.11a διαθέσιμα. Το ένα το βγάλαμε με #3990 openhaimer και το άλλο το πάμε μάλλον για tirea #7234. Ανοικτός σε προτάσεις.

----------


## manoskol

Να μαι και εγω στο confederation ,,,, badge πως πας με vaggos?

----------


## koki

Ενημερώνω πως ο #66 πιθανότατα μπορεί να βγάλει 2-3 links ακόμα. 

δηλαδή εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, και μάλιστα τοποθετημένος. 

Το 1 είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμο, και τα άλλα 2 απλά περιμένουν να ρυθμιστεί ένα routerboard. 

Εάν βλέπετε το κτήριο της Εφορίας στην Ευελπίδων, θα μπορείτε με κανένα κυάλι να δείτε και τα πιάτα που περιμένουν εκεί πάνω.

Υπάρχουν δύο που κοιτούν προς Πατησίων/Πατήσια διαθέσιμα, και ένα που κοιτάει προς κέντρο.

Όλα 5 γίγατα, απλά δεν εκπέμπουν κάτι.

Σύντομα ελπίζω αφού λυθούν και κάτι διαδικαστικά να υπάρχει και πιο καλή ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση του κόμβου κατά τα άλλα. 
Προς το παρόν είναι απλά ένας κόμβος-δρομολογητής. 
Δεν έχει καν ethernet, μόνο ασύρματα ifaces (για τα οποία δείτε στο WiND).

Παρακαλώ όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει ένα πμ ή email για να κανονίσουμε δοκιμές. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να παρακολουθώ και το παρόν θέμα.

----------


## badge

Κατέβηκα από την ταράτσα βαθύτατα απογοητευμένος. Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά από την κατάσταση στην οποία ήταν τότε που είχα μπει πελάτης στον vaggos13. Έχουν χτιστεί όχι ένα, αλλά δύο κτίρια στην ευθεία μεταξύ μας. Ακόμα κι αν ανεβάσω ιστό (που θα γίνει σύντομα) πάλι δε μπορώ να δω καθαρά και να επιτευχθεί σύνδεση. Πίκρα  ::  

Η μόνη εναλλακτική που έχουμε είναι να αναβαθμιστεί κάποιος κοντινός μας σε BB Link και να παίξει το ρόλο του ενδιάμεσου. Πάντως δε πρόκειται να το αφήσουμε έστι. Η τρομοκρατία των εργολάβων και των αντιπαροχών δε θα περάσει  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Ενημερώνω πως ο #66 πιθανότατα μπορεί να βγάλει 2-3 links ακόμα. 
> 
> δηλαδή εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, και μάλιστα τοποθετημένος. 
> ....................
> Παρακαλώ όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει ένα πμ ή email για να κανονίσουμε δοκιμές. 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να παρακολουθώ και το παρόν θέμα.


Χαιρετώ τα μέλη του topic και οχι μόνο ...
σε συνέχεια του pm που έστειλα στην Koki, ενδιαφέρομαι για τρίτο link προς κέντρο. Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία του κόμβου για διευκόλυνση και των άλλων μελών και βλέπουμε ...
*Ο κόμβος μου: noisyjohn (Αγία Μαρίνα, Θησείο)*
Κεραίες: 2 offset 80 cm Ιστός: μονoσωλήνιος 4.50 m
Router: PentiumIII/600/128 RAM, MikroTik RouterOS V2.6, wireless: 1XCM9, 2XCM6
*ip c-class:* 10.2.132.0 - 10.2.132.255
*Ζώνες DNS:* noisyjohn.awmn 132.2.10.in-addr.arpa 
*Backbone Links*
ximpatzis (#7902) 2.2 km σήμα 62-67 dB (Κολωνός)
alekrem (#3773) 4.9 km σήμα 54-57 dB (Αιγάλεω)

*Ενδεικτική οπτική επαφή.*
(Βλέπω σχετικά μεγάλες αποστάσεις, το συζητάμε...)
*Κέντρο: Υπάρχει Καλή οπτική επαφή με τους εξής κόμβους:*
Onikoseimai-- (#8486) 4.3 km
----------------- (#737) 3.9
----------------- (#3401) 4.9
Pikos---------- (#2535) 4.7
vaggos13----- (#1084) 4.7
tholos--------- (#758 ::  5.6
manoskol----- (#7780) 4.8
badge--------- (#6754) 4.4
sotirisk-------- (#3433) 3.5
spooky-------- (#3733) 5.5
*Επίσης καλή οπτική επαφή προς περιοχή Ευελπίδων:*
MAuve--------- (#280) 2.9 km
Aueb|mmlab-- (#66) 3.0
gvaf------------ (#4097) 3.9
arxontas------- (#6200) 2.0
dmst-lab------- (#6987) 2.5
metalab-------- (#7347) 2.2

Αυτά προς το παρόν, περιμένω νεότερα.

----------


## noisyjohn

κανένα νέο ρε παιδιά? 
είμαι και σε άδεια όλο τον Σεπτέμβρη, εδώ Αθήνα ...  ::

----------


## dti

Πρέπει να βλέπεις και τον azisi #3183 στου Γκύζη (κοντά στον MAuVE). Ο azisi ψάχνει κι αυτός bb link...

Και μην ξεχάσεις να στήσεις οπωσδήποτε ένα ap. Στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει awmn freespot!  ::

----------


## azisi

> Πρέπει να βλέπεις και τον azisi #3183 στου Γκύζη (κοντά στον MAuVE). Ο azisi ψάχνει κι αυτός bb link...
> 
> Και μην ξεχάσεις να στήσεις οπωσδήποτε ένα ap. Στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει awmn freespot!


Ωχ, δεν είχα δει καν αυτό το topic! Thanx dti. 

Λοιπόν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή 2x CM9, πιάτα 80άρια, A feeders με 1 WRAP, installed and waiting to be connected. Προς το παρρόν χρησιμοποιώ το ένα για σύνδεση πελάτη στο AP του metalab. Μάλιστα μεθαύριο Πέμπτη κανονίζω για scan με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό, μήπως μου ξπέφυγε τίποτα την προηγούμενη φορά. Εάν θες γύρνα το interface προς τα εδώ να δω εάν μπορώ να συνδεθώ.

----------


## vaggos13

Ενημέρωση: Το link με badge είναι αδύνατο έγινε τέστ με προβολέα υπάρχει εμπόδιο.


Έχω δυο if ελεύθερα και τα δύο 1084-τεστ-κατι το ένα κοιτάει βόρεια το άλλο νότια.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Πρέπει να βλέπεις και τον azisi #3183 στου Γκύζη (κοντά στον MAuVE). Ο azisi ψάχνει κι αυτός bb link...
> 
> Και μην ξεχάσεις να στήσεις οπωσδήποτε ένα ap. Στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει awmn freespot! 
> 
> 
> Ωχ, δεν είχα δει καν αυτό το topic! Thanx dti. 
> 
> Λοιπόν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή 2x CM9, πιάτα 80άρια, A feeders με 1 WRAP, installed and waiting to be connected. Προς το παρρόν χρησιμοποιώ το ένα για σύνδεση πελάτη στο AP του metalab. Μάλιστα μεθαύριο Πέμπτη κανονίζω για scan με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό, μήπως μου ξπέφυγε τίποτα την προηγούμενη φορά. Εάν θες γύρνα το interface προς τα εδώ να δω εάν μπορώ να συνδεθώ.


OK μόλις τώρα το είδα. Το κακό είναι οτι φεύγω τώρα και θα λείψω 3-4 μέρες. Κυριακή απόγευμα θα βάλω προσωρινά ένα panel 24 dBm που έχω πρόχειρο ώστε να σκανάρεις. Στείλε pm για να σε πάρω τηλέφωνο οταν γυρίσω. Θα γυρίσω σε ap-bridge στα 5500, sid awmn-4462-3183, preamble mode both, TX power 15. Φαντάζομαι, απ' οτι είδα μέχρι τώρα για την περιοχή μου, οτι θα βγεί το link με 55-65 dB, είμαστε σε απόσταση 3 Km. Αν όλα πάνε καλά την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα στήσω 80άρι. 
Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## Acinonyx

Click here!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πρέπει να βλέπεις και τον azisi #3183 στου Γκύζη (κοντά στον MAuVE). Ο azisi ψάχνει κι αυτός bb link...
> 
> Και μην ξεχάσεις να στήσεις οπωσδήποτε ένα ap. Στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει awmn freespot!


Γύρισα !
Σωστό. Δεν ξεχνάω. Εχω στα σχέδια κεραία sector 2.4 /120 για freespot, μία 2.4 /60 για κάλυψη client (τρύπα των Πετραλώνων) και μία αντικεραυνική προστασία (γκρίνια γειτόνων!!, αλλά κόλλησα και εγώ).
Ως νέοπας διαβάζω για να λύσω κάποιες απορίες.
*Υ.Γ*
Στα σχέδια και μία κιθάρα με πιατάκι στον πεζόδρομο του θησείου  ::   ::   ::  (λόγω μαύρων οικονομικών).

----------


## acoul

τουλάχιστο έχεις δίπλα τη περατζάδα ... !! αν χρειαστείς δεύτερη κιθάρα βάλε φωνή !!

----------


## noisyjohn

> τουλάχιστο έχεις δίπλα τη περατζάδα ... !! αν χρειαστείς δεύτερη κιθάρα βάλε φωνή !!


Μπορεί και να φάμε ban!! Λές να μας κόψουν από το σύλλογο επειδή είναι μη κερδοσκοπικός κτλ κτλ ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

για ban δεν ξέρω, αλλά για κανένα σμυρναίικο σουτζουκάκι με καμιά τσικουδίτσα ειδικών περιστάσεων είμαι μέσα !!

----------


## noisyjohn

> για ban δεν ξέρω, αλλά για κανένα σμυρναίικο σουτζουκάκι με καμιά τσικουδίτσα ειδικών περιστάσεων είμαι μέσα !!


Ειμαι μέσα!!  ::   ::  
Θα πώ και του νεότερου, βρες και εσύ κόσμο και να το κανονίσουμε.
Συμμάζεψα και την ταράτσα. (Οπως έλεγε και ο Μαρίνος "Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε"  ::  ::  )
Περιμένω pm

Υ.Γ.
Αν προλάβω, θα στήσω καμμιά omni στα πρόχειρα (οτι βρω δανεικό) για το hotspot. Θα κάνουμε έτσι καμμία δοκιμή να δούμε τι παίζει.

----------


## noisyjohn

Εστησα το πανελ για azisi. Καλό scan  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένας χάρτης με τα links που υπάρχουν (μπλε) και τα links που δεν μπορούν να γίνουν λόγω εμποδίων (κόκκινο).

Πείτε ιδέες πως να κλείσουμε κανα-δύο κύκλους με τα λιγότερα zig-zag.

Υ.Γ. Επίσης υπάρχουν μερικοί κόμβοι που δεν έχουν μπει καθόλου στην περιοχή και ίσως θα μπορουσαν να βοηθήσουν (mimer, onair??)

----------


## bedrock

ο προμπονάς δεν θεωρείται άνω πατήσια??

----------


## acoul

θα μπορούσε να "σπάσει" το bella<-->mimer σε bella<-->sotirisk και mimer<-->vaggos13 ή mimer<-->badge

----------


## ONikosEimai

Για τον mimer πιστεύω να απαντήσει καλύτερα ο acoul αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως μπορεί να σηκώσει 3ο if.

Ο kaiseroui είναι καλή περίπτωση και αυτή τη στιγμή περιμένει ο manoskol να βρει ένα feeder για να βγει με piko.
Άλλο ένα if εκεί πιστεύω πως μπαίνει άνετα. Τρέχει gentoo linux.

Και ο mounir που είναι ακόμα ασύνδετος βλέπει τον vaggo πολύ καλά (και γενικώς πρέπει να έχει πολύ καλή θέα) αλλά και αυτός περιμένει τον εξοπλισμό (wrap, 2 cm6) και πιστεύω πως θα βάλει voyage linux...

Πες μας και ποιος είναι ο υποψήφιος κόμβος στα Κάτω Πατήσια με πολύ καλή θέα που ίσως να μπορεί να ενώσει τελικά badge και vaggo ;

Τον badge τον ρωτήσατε αν μπορεί να σηκώσει άλλο if ;

Ton onair τον έχω δει μόνο στο wind και πουθενά αλλού.

*EDIT*
Ρε acoul, με πρόλαβες για 1 ολόκληρο λεπτό  :: 



> θα μπορούσε να "σπάσει" το bella<-->mimer σε bella<-->sotirisk και mimer<-->vaggos13 ή mimer<-->badge


ο sotirisk ενώ έχει έτοιμο στημένο εξοπλισμό, αυτό το καιρό γράφει εξετάσεις  :: 

Α, και μην ξεχάσω να σας πω (για όσους δεν το είδατε) πως υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση με ένα UTP καλώδιο να ενωθεί ο badge με mounir μιας και είναι πολύ κοντά  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος τελικά δεν είναι κοντά στον vaggo και badge αλλά σχεδόν στην ευθεία του link onikoseimai-stafan. Είναι ο xxx_069. Ελπίζω να γράψει ο koum που ξέρει καλύτερα. Από ότι μου είπε, βρίσκεται στον 13o όροφο.

Ο tsap δεν έχει οπτική με Piko; Είναι πιό κοντά απο τον kaseroui.

Ο badge φαντάζομαι έχει ένα if ελευθερο που το προόριζε για το link με τον vaggos13 και δεν του βγήκε.

Επίσης ο stafan είναι ένα θέμα γιατί έχει μόνο 1 link με Πατήσια.

Με τη μία η την άλλη ο pikos φαντάζομαι θα κανει link με tsap είτε απευθείας είτε μεσω kaseroui. Άρα αυτό το μέτωπο κλείνει.

Αν ο mimer έχει τη δυνατότητα να διαθέσει 2 if τότε υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω δυνατότητες με σειρά προτίμησης:
stafan-mimer-vaggos13: Αν υπάρχουν οπτικές και δυνατότητα από τον stafan για if προς αυτή τη κατευθυνση κλείνει ο περιφεριακός δακτύλιος.[/*:m:fc0f7]stafan-mimer-badge(ή mounir): Κλείνει ο νότιος δακτύλιος.[/*:m:fc0f7]vaggos13-mimer-badge(ή mounir): Κλείνει ο βόρειος δακτύλιος αλλά ο stafan μένει έξω.[/*:m:fc0f7]

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Ο tsap δεν έχει οπτική με Piko; Είναι πιό κοντά απο τον kaseroui.


Ο Tsap έχει κλείσει ως κόμβος. Έχει 4 BB Links + 1 omni. Κάτι που ετοιμάζεται σιγά-σιγά είναι να ξηλώσει την omni και να την δώσει σε ένα πολύ κοντινό κόμβο και αντί αυτής να κάνει 5ο BB Link με τον κοντινό κόμβο γιατί υπάρχει πολύ καλύτερη θέα.

Αντίθετα ο kaiseroui έχει (θέλω να πιστεύω) την δυνατότητα να σηκώσει 2 ακόμα ifs και η οπτική με piko είναι πολύ καλύτερη.

Ότι αφορά τον stafan, θα τα πούμε και από κοντά  :: 

Το αργότερο σε 2 εβδομάδες θα σας ενημερώσω και τι γίνεται με τον mounir (εκτός αν μας προλάβει ο ίδιος).




> Αν ο mimer έχει τη δυνατότητα να διαθέσει 2 if τότε υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω δυνατότητες με σειρά προτίμισης: 
> stafan-mimer-vaggos13: Αν υπάρχουν οπτικές και δυνατότητα από τον stafan για if προς αυτή τη κατευθυνση κλείνει ο περιφεριακός δακτύλιος. 
> stafan-mimer-badge(ή mounir): Κλείνει ο νότιος δακτύλιος. 
> vaggos13-mimer-badge(ή mounir): Κλείνει ο βόρειος δακτύλιος αλλά ο stafan μένει έξω.


Πολύ καλό σενάριο μου φαίνεται.
Αν ενωθεί και ο badge με mounir με UTP καλώδιο, θα είναι πολύ καλή φάση  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Κάντε κανένα scan το ΑΡ μου να μου πείτε τι γίνεται. Ο χχ_69? δεν είναι client σε μένα ήδη ? Εκτος αν λέτε για άλλον.

----------


## manoskol

O kaiseroui θα ενωθεί με piko....σίγουρα ελπίζω να πάρω τα feeder
μέσα στην εβδομάδα, ο tsap είναι κορεσμένος.
Ο kaiseroui βλεπει και sotirisk αλλα και badge και ενδεχομένος
όλους τους υπόλοιπους (κατα 95% όμως όχι τον nikoseimai)
μπορει να βγάλει τουλάχιστον αλλα 2 bb (μονο feeder λειπουν)
Τα υπόλοιπα απο κοντά....

----------


## koum6984

καλησπερα 
λοιπον υπαρχει ο xxx69 ο οποιος ειναι πελατης στον vaggo13 τον βλεπει πεντακαθαρα εχω μιλησει μεσω πμ με τον vaggo και τον acinonyx .
Με τον vaggo εχουμε πει οκ για ενα λινκ σε Α 

πολυ κακως απο την μερια μου δεν εχω ερθει σε επικοινωνια με badge και mimer τους οποιους βλεπω ανετα 
Ετσι ωστε ο xxx_69 μπει ενδιαμεσος.
Να τονισω οτι ο xxx_69 μενει στους ουρανοξυστες στον αγιο Νικολαο στον 13 οροφο  ::   ::   ::  
Το μοναδικο προβλημα ειναι το εξης δεν εχουμε feeder  ::   ::   ::  
Ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι κομπλε ετοιμα!!! ταρατσοpc - cm9 - καλωδια pigtails ολα ειναι ετοιμα για χρηση.

----------


## manoskol

Ανεβάζω την φωτο με το σχέδιο που απαφασίστηκε την τετάρτη να προσπαθήσουμε να υλοποιήσουμε σε πρώτη φάση

Τα σχολια σας plz

----------


## ONikosEimai

Για κοιτάξτε και εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=312597#312597 είναι σε excel ώστε να είναι και εύκολα επεξεργάσιμο....

----------


## vaggos13

Θα ασχοληθώ γενικά παραπάνω σε 1 εβδομάδα να τελειώσω κατι δουλειές αυτές τις μέρες είμαι οff..

----------


## manoskol

Για να προλάβουμε τον vaggo13 και να κάνουμε τις δοκιμες pikos-vaggos13
θα στήσουμε μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες τα παρακάτω
link pikos-kaiseroui 
link onikoseimai-awpnet
Παράλληλα πρέπει
Εγκατάσταση MT 2.9.27 + quagga + olsr στον Tsap
Εγκατάσταση MT 2.9.27 + quagga + olsr στον awpnet
Εγκατάσταση olsr kaiseroui (έχει gentoo + quagga)
Eγκατάσταση olsr onikoseimai ( έχει debian+ quagga)
Εγκατάσταση MT 2.9.27 + quagga + olsr στον pikos
Για Tsap και awpnet θα το κάνω έγω απλά βασίλη θέλω λιγο
βοήθεια για τα config του Olsr
Για pikos είμαι μέσα να βοηθήσω να το στήσουμε παρέα (pikos ?)
Για kaiseroui ( και οnikoseimai ?) Βασίλη θα μιλήσουμε για να να
σου δώσω πρόσβαση για την εγκατάσταση του olsr στον kaiseroui
και να μιλήσετε με onikoseimai

Vaggos13 εσύ τι λειτουργικό έχεις στον router σου ?
 ::

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318760#318760

 ::  

Y.Γ : pikos ετοιμάσου!

----------


## badge

Καταρχήν συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση αλλά είχα κάποια προβλήματα αυτές τις μέρες. Την οπτική με τον mimer μου την χαλάει η πολυκατοικία του mounir. Αν υπάρχει προοπτική στο σημείο αυτό, ευχαρίστως να βγάλω ένα link προς τα εκεί.

Η οπτική μου θα βελτιωθεί αισθητά μετά τον πυρετό των ημερών / εκλογών, όπου πρόκειται να στήσω έναν ιστό με μασίφ αντιρρίδες, και θα πάω 5-6 μέτρα παραπάνω. Στην παρούσα φάση όμως, και για να μην μου κάθονται τα πιάτα που έχω, υπάρχουν οι εξής δυνατότητες :

1. Να γυρίσω ένα πιάτο για απόπειρα link με τον ONikosEimai
2. Να γυρίσω ένα πιάτο για απόπειρα link με tholos

Και τα δύο τα έχω συζητήσει με τους κομβούχους και είναι σύμφωνοι. Ειδικά με τον tholos είχα πει ότι πρέπει να βγει, ώστε μετά να βγει ως εκεί και άλλο ένα με τον vaggos13, με τον οποίο δυστυχώς δε καταφέραμε να βγάλουμε.

Οι ανωτέρω κινήσεις θα βοηθήσουν την κατεύθυνση στην οποία οδηγείται το δίκτυο περιοχής; Μπορεί κάποιος να σχολιάσει;

Υ.Γ. Κεραίες δεν έχω άλλες προς το παρόν. Κατά τα άλλα το ταρατσο-PC διαθέτει 7 IFs, με πιασμένα τα 3. Οπότε προοπτικές ανάπτυξης υπάρχουν.

----------


## manoskol

Μια χαρά θα είναι αμα βγούν αυτά τα δύο link....  ::  
οποτε μπορείς πάρε με voip να τα πούμε ...

----------


## manoskol

http://olsr.patissia.awmn/

----------


## Acinonyx

Από αυτά που είχαμε συζητήσει στο meeting πριν λίγο καιρό και με βάση κάποιες νέες ιδέες έφτιαξα τον παρακάτω χάρτη ως πρόταση για την ανάπτυξη του Backbone των Πατησίων.
Με πράσινο χρώμα είναι τα link που λειτουργούν αυτή τη στιγμή και καλό θα ήταν να μείνουν ως έχουν.[/*:m:3a990]Με κίτρινο χρώμα είναι τα link που λειτουργούν αυτή τη στιγμή και καλό θα ήταν να αναδιοργανωθούν.[/*:m:3a990]Με κόκκινο χρώμα είναι τα link που δεν λειτουργούν αυτή τη στιγμή και υπάρχει ανάγκη να βγουν.[/*:m:3a990]

Όλα τα παρακάτω βέβαια προτείνονται αφού ελέγξουμε ότι υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες προυποθέσεις.

Συγκεκριμένα προτείνω:

Να βγει άμεσα το link tholos-badge και στη συνέχεια όταν είναι έτοιμος και ο MIMER να ελεγθεί αν μπορεί να σπάσει μέσω αυτου.[/*:m:3a990]Να μπει ο stafan και ο Ithaca στο cofnederation κάνοντας link μεταξύ τους.[/*:m:3a990]Nα σπάσει το link stafan-arxontas μέσω του Warlock μιας και περνάει ακριβώς από πάνω του.[/*:m:3a990]Να σπάσει το link sotirisk-anman μέσω του Warlock.[/*:m:3a990]Να σπάσει το link acinonyx-vaggos13 μέσω του GOUNARA λόγω καλύτερης οπτικής μεταξύ τους.[/*:m:3a990]Να σπάσει το link onikoseimai-awpnet μέσω της ashi, αν το θέλει κι αυτή.[/*:m:3a990]Να ελεγθεί αν μπορεί να γίνει link spooky-karlos αντί για spooky-GOUNARA ώστε να αποφύγουμε ένα βόρειο τρίγωνικό δακτύλιο.[/*:m:3a990]

Πείτε μου πως το βλέπετε...

----------


## vaggos13

Καλή ιδεά για τον GOUNARA αν τελικα κάτι μας έκλεισε κτήριο. Έχουν χτιστεί αρκετές πολυκατοικίες με το μάτι δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω κάτι... 

Εγω μέσα είμαι σχεδόν ίδια ευθεία είναι όποτε είναι έτοιμος αλλάζω οτι χρειαστεί απο ρυθμίσεις και μετα στόχευση

----------


## manoskol

> Συγκεκριμένα προτείνω:
> 
> Να βγει άμεσα το link tholos-badge και στη συνέχεια όταν είναι έτοιμος και ο MIMER να ελεγθεί αν μπορεί να σπάσει μέσω αυτου.[/*:m:07d68]Να μπει ο stafan και ο Ithaca στο cofnederation κάνοντας link μεταξύ τους.[/*:m:07d68]Nα σπάσει το link stafan-arxontas μέσω του Warlock μιας και περνάει ακριβώς από πάνω του.[/*:m:07d68]Να σπάσει το link sotirisk-anman μέσω του Warlock.[/*:m:07d68]Να σπάσει το link acinonyx-vaggos13 μέσω του GOUNARA λόγω καλύτερης οπτικής μεταξύ τους.[/*:m:07d68]Να σπάσει το link onikoseimai-awpnet μέσω της ashi, αν το θέλει κι αυτή.[/*:m:07d68]Να ελεγθεί αν μπορεί να γίνει link spooky-karlos αντί για spooky-GOUNARA ώστε να αποφύγουμε ένα βόρειο τρίγωνικό δακτύλιο.[/*:m:07d68]
> 
> Πείτε μου πως το βλέπετε...


Για το 1 θα ειμαι στην ταράτσα του Θόλου το Σαββατο.. 15/3 μαζι με Badge
Για το 2 ο stafan ειναι σε αγορα εξοπλισμου, πιατο+feeder+καλώδιο
.... πάντως ειναι οριακο αλλα βγαινει
Για το 3 και 4 θα μας πει ο warlock τι μπορει να κάνει απο liks πάντως
αν αφαιρέσει το link με gounara του περισσευει 1 interface, ελπίζω
να εχει αλλα 3 (τουλάχιστον δεν θα παραπονιέται για links)
Για το 5 καλή ιδέα... αλλα 
@vaggos13 κοιτα και το θέμα το αλλο που εχουμε πει επισης..... 
την κυριακη θα ειμαι kaiser.....
Για το 6 να μας πει η ashi θα της στειλω και pm να απαντήσει εδω
πάντα με την προυπόθεση να κόψει κάποιο(α) μακρυνο(α) 
που ενδεχομένος δεν παιζει σωστα...
Για το 7 απο οτι μου εχει πει o gounara δυστηχώς δεν βλεπει τιποτα αλλο
προς τα εδω ο karlos αλλα ας μας απαντήσει και ο ίδιος....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Αλλά τι? Πείτε για να ξέρω αν δεν βγαίνει η κάτι άλλο θα δοκιμάσω μήπως βελτιωθεί με acinonyx με μετακίνηση ιστού. Για το άλλο τα είπαμε δεν γίνεται κάτι τώρα , αρκέτα αργότερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ύπάρχει τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το link μας και δε το ξέρω;  ::   ::   ::  


Vaggo, σε πιάνω με 28SNR -65dbm σήμα. Μέχρι πριν καμιά βδομάδα σε έπιανα με 31SNR και -62dbm σήμα. Τα ping είναι κατά μέσο όρο 3ms με traffic ακόμη και με αυτό το σήμα.

Εσύ πόσο με πιάνεις;

----------


## vaggos13

Στη καλύτερη -69 συνήθως -70 -71 -72 μαξ και παιζει αρκετά προς 48mbps 

Το signal quality πάντως είναι προς 100% Noise Floor -95 ack 29

Μπας και φταίει το κανάλι να γίνεται καμια παρεμβολή ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για το άλλο τα είπαμε δεν γίνεται κάτι τώρα , αρκέτα αργότερα.


Πρέπει κάτι να κάνουμε για το άλλο ΑΜΕΣΑ όμως. Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική και με τον kaiser και με τον hfq.

Δες εδώ:

```
traceroute 10.17.127.65
traceroute to 10.17.127.65 (10.17.127.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  1.299 ms  0.471 ms  0.401 ms
 2  gw-spooky.manoskol.awmn (10.2.52.82)  0.676 ms  0.729 ms  0.768 ms
 3  gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn (10.2.93.37)  1.954 ms  1.039 ms  1.701 ms
 4  gw-tsap.kaiser.awmn (10.2.125.33)  2.323 ms  1.961 ms  2.453 ms
 5  gw-kaiser.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.129)  61.564 ms  47.878 ms  38.498 ms
 6  router.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.65)  42.894 ms  53.093 ms  46.920 ms
```

Κατέβασα το Link μας αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι το Link vaggos13-kaiser.

Ο philip έβαλε χτες prepend για αυτό το λόγο. Είχε επιλεγεί η διαδρομή επιστροφής από τον piko στον Δημήτρη η οποία περνάει από το Link σας και δεν μπορούσε ούτε login στο forum να κάνει!

----------


## vaggos13

Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ας μη χαλούσε ένα άλλο λινκ που είχε ο Θανάσης και δεν περνούσαν όλα απο εδώ.

Πέρα του οτι δεν εχω πρόθεση να αγοράσω επιπλέον εξοπλισμό άμεσα υπάρχει και ένα χτήσιμο πολυκατοικίας στον Θανάση που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα και οποιαδήποτε κίνηση θα ήταν άστοχη αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## manoskol

Κοιτα Vaggo θες να κάνουμε κατι πολυ απλο και ανεξοδο.... σου δανειζω
ένα routerboard 532A για μεχρι να αποφασισεις τι θα κανεις.....
Και σπας τα link με groov και kaiser σε 2 routerboard (απο 1 που ειναι τώρα)
βαζεις και nstreme ωστε να δούμε τι παιζει, (αν θα συνεχιστει το lag)
........ τι λές ?
Παραλληλα θα βγει και το aci-tholos-badge και θα κόψει για λιγο η εσωτερικη 
κινηση στο confed....
Υ.Γ αν θες ερχομαι και σε βοηθάω να τα στησουμε και σου δανειζω και μια
pci ethernet για το debian.... , το μονο που θα χρειαστει ειναι να περασουμε αλλο ενα utp απο πάνω κάτω ..... συμφωνει και ο Βασιλης ....  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Αυτό θα ήθελα να κάνω αλλά δεν γίνεται αυτη τη στιγμή και δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω το πότε θα γίνει.

----------


## badge

Να σημειωθεί ότι ο κόμβος MIMER θα καταργηθεί. Τάδε έφη katsaros_m, γιατί όπως λέει αρκετά συχνά τον τραβάνε από την πρίζα και μένει εκτός ώρες ολόκληρες. Η απεγκατάσταση / κατάργηση θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες 15 ημέρες.

Το link tholos-badge έχει βγει και μάλιστα με άριστο σήμα, πάμε για άλλα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Να σημειωθεί ότι ο κόμβος MIMER θα καταργηθεί. Τάδε έφη katsaros_m, γιατί όπως λέει αρκετά συχνά τον τραβάνε από την πρίζα και μένει εκτός ώρες ολόκληρες. Η απεγκατάσταση / κατάργηση θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες 15 ημέρες.
> 
> Το link tholos-badge έχει βγει και μάλιστα με άριστο σήμα, πάμε για άλλα


βασικά θα μπει για λίγο σε χειμερία νάρκη, και θα επανέλθει δριμύτερος με κοντινά και οικολογικά λινκ ...

----------


## badge

Καλώς Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω είναι καιρός να συζητήσουμε για αναδιοργάνωση link μιάς και έχουν εμφανιστεί κάποιοι νέοι κόμβοι στα Πατήσια όπως ο harrylaos και ο romias. Τί λέτε;

----------


## romias

Παρών

----------


## harrylaos

Θα δουμε με τα σκαναρισματα.

----------


## sotirisk

Υπολογίστε στο πλάνο ότι θέλω κάνα 2 λινκάκια από το 11675 (το νέο μου node)  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Meeting  ::

----------


## fengi1

Υπολογιστε στο σχεδιασμο και τους απεναντι απο Πατησια. 
Ιλιον, Καματερο , Αγ. Αναργυρους και Πετρουπολη.

Η εμπειρια εχει δειξει πως ποιοτικα λινκ βγαινουν ποιο ευκολα με μακρινες περιοχες ( 3-4 χιλομετρα ) παρα τα κοντινα.
Της περισσοτερες φορες που ειπα θα βγει καλο το λινκ στα 500 μετρα , δυστυχως εφαγα τα μουτρα μου σε κανα δωμα , καμμια ποιο ψηλη πολυκατοικια 
και σε 2-3 περιπτωσεις σε ηλιακους.
Ο romias ηδη ειναι connect me ton sv1efo ( Ευτυχως προχτες προλαβα το κεντραρισμα απο το ΤΕΡΑΣ του Ηλια πριν αρχισει η μπορα )
*Αλλο ενα του If ειναι σε αναζητηση.* ( Χαριλαε .....  ::  ) αντε ακομα .... ?
Το λινκακι sv1efo - babisbabis εσκαγε σε πολυκατοικια . Γυρισα το πιατο του Ηλια προς Πατησια και τσιμπησαμε chrismarine -61.
Σε επιτοπιο scan του babibabis πιασαμε crismarine με -64.Βλεπω στο wind οτι ψαχνει 2 if.
Τι ποιο απλο  ::  . Εχω αναλαμπες ωρες - ωρες .
Conect apo sv1efo στον crhsmarine. Μεσα με telnet . Πορτα απο pass  :: 
Τηλεφωνο απο Klarabel σε badge να βρουμε τηλεφωνο του chrismarine.
Και ακολουθει τηλεφωνημα απο Ηλια ( sv1efo )  ::  . 

```
Φιλε δωσε το Pass απο το ρουτερ σου να μπουμε μεσα να κανουμε 2 λινκακια επιτοπου μην ερθουμε εκει και μπουκαρουμε...
```

Βγηκαν προχειρα τα 2 λινκ με VirtualAP στο ιδιο IF, και χτες γυσισε το 2ο πιατο στο Babisbabis και εκλεισε και αυτο κανονικα.

5 λινκ προχτες , 2 ποιο πριν με klarabel που βελτιωθηκαν απο στοχευση και db ( shark <-> lionheart <-> foobar ). 

Θελω να πω πως αν υπαρχει θεληση και συνεργασια γινεται δουλεια. 
Και εδω μεχρι τωρα παμε μια χαρα με ολα τα παιδια.

Κουρασα ε  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ....................................


Χάρη στην πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αντώνη (fengi), το περασμένο ΣΚ έγινε μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια συντονισμού και διόρθωσης λίνκ που δεν έπαιζαν σωστά με διορθώσεις μέχρι και πάνω απο 10db όπως και δημιουργία νέων λίνκ που βάζει 3 κόμβους στους Αχ και Βχ και ένα τερματικό μέχρι τώρα.
Φυσικά όλα αυτά με προυπόθεση , την καλή οπτική και την δημιουργία σταθερών λίνκ με την ελάχιστη ισχύ κάτι που φαίνεται από τα πρώτα σκαναρίσματα.
Επειδή έχουμε δεί περιπτώσεις λίνκ που βγαίνουν και δεν παίζουν καλά ή με αρκετή ισχύ, για το λόγο αυτό η εισαγωγή νέων κόμβων δημιουργεί και ενναλακτικές που ωφελούν συνολικά το δίκτυο μας. Παρών λοιπόν σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια και με δύο ακόμα διαθέσιμα if,
1. που βλέπει από Πατήσια μέχρι και όλα τα Βόρεια προάστια και 2 ένα πρός Δυτικά.

----------


## fengi1

Το λιγο καιρο που ειμαι στο δυκτιο και με τις συζητησεις που εχω κανει
με παιδια που κατεχουν το αθλημα ( Trackman οεοο και αλλους )
εχω καταληξει σε καποια συμπερασματα.

1. Λινκ που δεν παιζουν σωστα εξαντληστε τα περιθωρια να φτιαξουν και αν δεν... φατε τα , Χ , κοψιμο.
2. Μακρινα λινκ σπαστε τα με ενδιαμεσους που μπαινουν τωρα στο δυκτιο.
3. Ρυθμισεις στους ρουτερ αν δε ειμαστε σιγουροι για αυτο που κανουμε ζηταμε βοηθεια απο καποιους που γνωριζουν.
4. Η κατασκευη του κομβου να γινεται απο την αρχη με σταθερη κατασκευη - αδιαβροχη και με οσο το δυνατον επιτρεπουν τα οικονομικα του καθενος αξιοπιστα υλικα. ( senius. του εχω βγαλει το καπελο για τις κατασκευες του και τα υλικα που βαζει )
5. quagga οεεοοο. ( jb172 msn status )

Αδιανοητο χαλια λινκ να εχουν ανοικτο BGP. Θα μας φαει ολους η μαυρη τρυπα.
Βρεθηκα σε ρουτερ με λινκ 400 μετρων να παιζει -52 με 15 tx power. Το πηγα 0 και επαιζε με -46.
Ειδα λινκ με -90 και singal to noise 1 να εχει ανοικτο bgp. Αλλοιμονο σε οποιον παει να μιλησει Voipe με φιλο του στην αλλη μερια  ::

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα κι απο μένα.

Ειμαι ανοιχτος σε οτι βοήθεια και λύσεις θέλετε.

Τον τελευταιο καιρο βγάζω* link* απο το τηλέφωνο, ουτε καν τρέχω.
βλεπε λινκ (infosat1-nasos765), (top-senius).

----------


## harrylaos

Παιδια εγω θα προσπαθησω να βρω χρονο γιατι ειμαι πηγμενος μερα νυχτα.
Τα υλικα ειναι ολα οκ (εκτος ταρατσοκουτιου) και αναμενω αυτο το Σαβ/Κο να βγαλω πρωτο λινκ.
Σημερα ευχομαι να προλαβω να παω στο Priveshop να παρω τα 2x lmr-400 n-type male προς n-type male 4μετρα και οτι γινει.

----------


## JB172

Οπου μπορώ θα βοηθήσω και εγώ σε εγκατάσταση quagga.
Διάθεση από τους ενδιαφερόμενους να υπάρχει....
Pm me.

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλα χρειάζονται! Η συνεργασία είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε έυκολα. Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο που μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί είναι η έλλειψη οπτικής επαφής.

----------


## badge

Το τελευταίο μας meeting μπορεί να κριθεί από αρκετά έως πολύ παραγωγικό. Είπαμε 10 πράγματα, έγιναν τα 6-7, το δίκτυο πήγε μπροστά και το χαρήκαμε όλοι μας. Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε λοιπόν να οργανώσουμε ένα αντίστοιχο meeting όπως το τελευταίο. Στην Tre απέναντι από τον ntrits ώστε να έχουμε κάλυψη από το access point του. Να το κάνουμε κάποια Παρασκευή ή Κυριακή νωρίς το απόγευμα (στις 6 περίπου). Και μετά, μόλις μας πάρει η νύχτα, υπάρχει μια ωραιότατη ταβέρνα εκεί δίπλα (τα Άγραφα) που ξέρω τον ιδιοκτήτη. Να μας έχει οργανώσει μια καλή κατάσταση, να πλακωθούμε στις παγωμένες και στα κοψίδια, να έρθουμε να στρώσουμε.

Εμμμμ.....

Στο θέμα μας γιατί παρασύρθηκα  ::  

Απαιτείται να δούμε ποιες διαδρομές τραβάνε το πιο πολύ ζόρι, ποιες μπορούνε να μοιραστούνε το load δημιουργώντας 2 ή και 3 αντίστοιχες, που χωλαίνουμε και τι έχει πολύ θόρυβο και packet loss ώστε να κοπεί. Για παράδειγμα, και για να ρίξω τις δικές μου διαπιστώσεις, το link μου με τον pikos είναι σχεδόν πάντα υποαπασχολούμενο, εν αντιθέσει με αυτό του tholos που είναι μονίμως τσίτα.

----------


## romias

Παίδες ξεχαστήκαμε;
Εχω 3 ιφακια το ενα παίζει με τον sv1efo και τα αλλα δυο περιμένουν το confederation.Οπτική με spooky,jabarlee,acinonyx,warhawk.

----------


## harrylaos

Ο Jabarlee δεν θα βγαλει αλλα λινκς, ετσι οπως λεει στο site του. Το τελευταιο ηταν με τον space. Νομιζω πως σηκωσε awmn freespot αν θυμαμαι καλα απο τα σκαν. Πολυ καλο σημα με μενα.
Ο Warhawk οπως ειπαμε εχει πανελ αλλα αμα εχεις καλο σημα πανελ με πανελ καντο.

Αρχισαν ηδη οι εργασιες για την ανεγερση της νεας πολυκατοικιας οποτε το οποιοδιποτε σιγουρο λινκ μαζι μας χαθηκε (αλλα στην ουσια για να μην λεμε αρλουμπες βλεπω το confederation απο την 7οροφη διπλα μαζι και σενα οποτε δεν χαθηκε τιποτα)

Εμενα σιγουρα στο confederation απο την ταρατσα μου δεν με βλεπω. Χρειαζομαι 2 λινκς προς τα εκει και εχουν κλεισει το δρομο πολυκατοικιες. 

Αν βγει καποιος κομβος επι της Χαλεπα θα με ενδιαφερε... Ο εξοπλισμος απο μενα ειναι ετοιμος.

----------


## harrylaos

Α ξεχασα να πω ενα *ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* στον Αντωνη (Fengi1) για ολη την βοηθεια που μου εδωσε με το Ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι, τρωγοντας γυρω στις 4 ωρες να το φτιαξουμε. Ευσημα επισης σε 3 μεγαλους τυπους τον septic τον senius και τον Vigor οι οποιοι σιγουρα κατεχουν το αθλημα του κουτιου. Απο αυτους πηρα τα σχεδια και τις προτασεις τα εβαλα κατω τα υπολογισα και πηρα το Ερστε 50χ40χ20...Μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## senius

> Α ξεχασα να πω ενα *ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* στον Αντωνη (Fengi1) για ολη την βοηθεια που μου εδωσε με το Ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι, τρωγοντας γυρω στις 4 ωρες να το φτιαξουμε. Ευσημα επισης σε 3 μεγαλους τυπους τον septic τον senius και τον Vigor οι οποιοι σιγουρα κατεχουν το αθλημα του κουτιου. Απο αυτους πηρα τα σχεδια και τις προτασεις τα εβαλα κατω τα υπολογισα και πηρα το Ερστε 50χ40χ20...Μπραβο παιδια!


Lol 
 ::   ::   ::   :: 

*Delay* !!
 ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Αυτοι που εκαναν κατι για μενα και με βοηθησαν οπως μπορουσε ο καθενας θα ακουσουν καλο λογο....
Περιμενω ενα καλωδιο ακομα για το 2ο interface.... Θα μπω κατευθειαν με 2 λινκ.
Το κουτι με τα λοιπα ειναι πανω.

----------


## harrylaos

Και ο Romias και εγω δεν βλεπουμε OLSR οποτε συνεχιζετε οπως ειστε. Θεμα τελος.  ::   ::

----------

